# 1995 KING XE 4X4 5spd - Starter? Wiring?



## Ryan 832316 (Jan 10, 2011)

1995 Nissan King XE Pickup 4X4 V6 5 Spd:

About 2 months ago, I started my truck after running it all day and a progressively loud sound began. It started to sound like a jet engine. I removed the key and the sound continued until I removed the negative battery cable. I also noticed the negative battery terminal (about 1" from the post) was slightly beginning to melt the negative battery cable insulator.

I reinstalled the negative cable and the truck ran fine. It ran fine for another month or so with no strange sounds or problems. However, after about a month, strange sounds began to emerge when driving. Sometimes they sounded like a high pitched whining, sometimes they were at lower tones. Sometimes they would stop if I took it out of gear, sometimes they were only present in 4th gear.

3 Days ago, the sounds all decided to start again and they became increasingly loud throughout the day (I work in my truck and drive for most of the day). I decided to run into a parts place and pick up some fluids (I did not think any of this would fix the problem, but I had to try something until I made it home for the day).

I topped off the oil, the power steering, coolant reservoir, and brake fluid. The sounds stopped. Weird?

The next day, after driving the truck for about an hour, I went to start it again. All lights are on on dash and I hear A SINGLE click which presumably is coming from the starter. I had to pop start it to get it to run.

At my next stop I had no problem re-starting it. The very next stop, I had to pop start it again.

Today while trying to troubleshoot, I took off the passenger wheel and tapped the starter with a hammer and it started up.

I have read on this forum about the possibility of having a wiring problem, and I have completed a few of the tests with a multimeter but I do not have enough experience to complete them all. 

Any ideas? Should I just pay to get the starter replaced (I tried to check the connections on it today and quickly found out that the starter sure likes his home and I will never be able to get it out of the spot it is in. I also noticed a slight break in the wire insulator leading from under the brass part presumably designed to shield the positive connector from oil when removing the oil filter.

I was told I would have to raise the engine a few inches. True? Is it possible that the solenoid is bad? If so, can I buy just the solenoid, remove the old and install the new without removing the starter?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

-Truth is treason in the empire of lies- Ron Paul


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah, I've also have a V6 and finally managed to get the lower and upper bolts off today But I had to run to the store for some PB Blaster to get the bolts moving.

Bottom bolt: used an 14 mm wrench and a 2' exhaust pipe on the wrench for more leverage.
Top bolt: used 4 wobbly extension bars and a 14 mm socket.

I got the thicker cable off with a 12 mm socket with an extension bar.

Not sure yet how to get the smaller lead off or twist the starter out. I ran out of time but will try again later.

I might try later this week and use the suggestion from this thread:
http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/161766-how-do-i-remove-my-starter.html

Rice


----------

